# ,  / > Icom >  Icom 701, 710
,          100  220?          -   !    ?

----------

((

----------

, .      ?    ?

----------

"".  ,    "" .       ,        ,     .     ,   ,  .     :      ,  "" . ,  .    .    .     ,     ,    .

----------

4 ,   ,   ,    .

*  38 ():*

   !    3         110.

----------


## RV9UP

> 220?


     "110"  /?  ,  ,     110   .     .  

   (12),      .   ,  ,  :
1.         (300...400 )     220    .      110.  -310, -270.  .
2.      .  APC UPS-400,  280 -     12 .      IC-710PS .
3.  / /  " 220/110".     20       / .
4. /     "".   ,      .

    - ,           ,     .     .        IC-710PS.           /.





> ((


 http://rigpix.com/psu/icom_ic701ps_manual.pdf ?
  .    .

73  RV9UP

----------


## RV9UP

> 110.


   .   .  .  110.  ()  .
  TS-940      100 .

----------


## UA8U

, 100V.

----------

.   tp-15.    100 117    ,  .

----------

,     .    3  !    100, 117     220  .

----------

,     ?       ,      !

----------

